# Giraffe Bowl



## Twig Man (Nov 5, 2012)

I call this the giraffe bowl. It is an old piece of pine that I put a cherry finish on then sanded to show the hewn out areas.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 5, 2012)

thats awsome twig great looking bowl  duck


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 5, 2012)

That's really cool. Did you add another finish on top of the cherry? Very nice.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 5, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> That's really cool. Did you add another finish on top of the cherry? Very nice.



Yes I did put a poly on it


----------



## phinds (Nov 5, 2012)

VERY neat !


----------



## DomInick (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like giraffe to me. Nice job twig.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 5, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I call this the giraffe bowl. It is an old piece of pine that I put a cherry finish on then sanded to show the hewn out areas.



That looks great. Did you use your new adze on this?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks great John. When are you going to graduate to hewn canoes?


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 6, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I call this the giraffe bowl. It is an old piece of pine that I put a cherry finish on then sanded to show the hewn out areas.
> ...



Barb this was done with my old adze. I am still working on making a handle for the other


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Looks great John. When are you going to graduate to hewn canoes?



Kevin that needs to be a woodbarter community project


----------

